# OT:what happend to KG?



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Pssst: At an informal workout the other day at Target Center, after Timberwolves rookie Rick Rickert made a nifty move to slip past his boyhood idol, Kevin Garnett of the Wolves, to score a basket, Garnett responded, without warning, by punching Rickert in the jaw.

A cut required seven stitches to close, and Rickert also suffered a chipped tooth. The astonished 6-10 Rickert didn't retaliate against the 7-foot NBA most valuable player, who also had unkind words for the former Gophers player. Apparently, the rookie wasn't supposed to score on the MVP. Rickert received his stitches at University of Minnesota Hospital.

Because the incident involved the Wolves' franchise player, the incident seemingly will make it even more difficult for Rickert to make the Wolves' final roster.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm going to call BS unless you can show a link or some type of proof this really happen


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

LINK

Near the bottom


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I would press chargesf I was rickert


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

I would never expect something like that from KG.  



Good thing about this though is that we know he is always competitive. But beating up a rookie is :no:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm not surprised at all. It only substantiates the stories about how he and Sczcerbiak got along in the past. Garnett's a punk and always has been.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Shoot, if I was Rickert I'd gone buckwild!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Am i reading the right? Garnett punched this Rick Rickert fellow in the face because he scored on him? :no: I know KG can be a bit fiery but that's taking it a bit too far.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> Shoot, if I was Rickert I'd gone buckwild!


Me, too...but we're a little older and probably wouldn't have reacted with the kind of stunning disbelief as a kid who just got disrespectfully beat down by his boyhood idol.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Me, too...but we're a little older and probably wouldn't have reacted with the kind of stunning disbelief as a kid who just got disrespectfully beat down by his boyhood idol.


true. Maybe they were talking smack or something.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> true. Maybe they were talking smack or something.


yeah but KG is the MVP getting paid a ton of cash he should be able to take alittle smack talk with out punchin a guy..i always thought KG was a nice guy but after hearing about thing it makes me wonder if KG really did that stuff down in SC as a kid(i think it was SC)..

also i doubt the guy would talk smack to his idol,i know i wouldnt to jordan or montana..


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL. Rick Rickert.

We need OZZY to come back from the dead and tell us Rickert > KG. :laugh:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

KG's intense and comes off like an *** sometimes, but who knows if we even know the whole story here or not? I find it hard to believe he'd just slug the guy for no reason, other than scoring on him. Maybe Rickert was talking all kinds of smack for an hour before this happened and KG just had enough. Or maybe Rickert said something to him after scoring on him that prompted the punch. Or maybe there's a columnist that KG's not talking to and the guy's bitter and wants to put KG in a bad light. Who knows. Maybe this is even 100% accurate, but I don't necessarily believe everything I read sometimes and this seems a little crazy.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's insane.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

NO ROOKIE SHOULD BE TALKING SMACK TO THE TEAM'S CAPTAIN. THAT JUST PLAIN DISRESPECTFUL.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> NO ROOKIE SHOULD BE TALKING SMACK TO THE TEAM'S CAPTAIN. THAT JUST PLAIN DISRESPECTFUL.


Yeah, exactly, he deserve to get his head punched in.............NOT.


No one can possibly excuse this one. You don't punch a guy in the face for scoring on you, talking **** or anything else when you make millions of dollars. You look at him and say, nice shot rookie, try doing that in the league and winning the MVP.....then I'll give you respect. 

One shot, hell, everyone gets lucky.

To punch a guy out only asks for trouble. Unless he's doing his woman, violence ain't the answer. A rough monster dunk right back in his face would've been better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> NO ROOKIE SHOULD BE TALKING SMACK TO THE TEAM'S CAPTAIN. THAT JUST PLAIN DISRESPECTFUL.


where'd it say rickert was talking smack?

If anything Garnett was talking smack and Rickert Just crossed him.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Here's what happened according to the Washington Post:

Rickert, 21, scored several times with the 6-foot-11 Garnett guarding him. *Several other players began to "tease" Garnett about being outplayed, according to a source.* When Rickert scored again, Garnett struck him without warning.

In November 2000, Garnett punched teammate *Wally Szczerbiak* in the head following an argument.

I guess that takes care of all that "Rickert must have brought it on himself" speculation.

Imagine how the punk would have reacted if he'd been part of the Olympic team that lost Italy, Puerto Rico, Lithuania and Argentina.


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> NO ROOKIE SHOULD BE TALKING SMACK TO THE TEAM'S CAPTAIN. THAT JUST PLAIN DISRESPECTFUL.


wow how nice for our rookies that we don't have a captain (see my favourite website bulls.com) they can talk smack to everyone on the team!


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

What a horrible thing to do to a young guy that's trying to make the team.

I hope he makes, cause if Rickert can score on KG, than he's sound as a pound. This could come back to hurt the whole team, in that its gonna be a long time before anyone really takes it to KG in practise.

IF he was so mad he should taken it out on the hecklers (Sprewell?)


----------



## Robert23 (Dec 3, 2003)

The truth is KG is a racist. He gets upset when white guys score on him. Just ask Wally.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> The truth is KG is a racist. He gets upset when white guys score on him. Just ask Wally.


i dont know if i would go that far , but a trend is forming , he's only had 3 incidents in his life, worth noting and they had involved him doing something violent to a white guy.

depending on which story you want to go by he either kicked a kid in the head in high school or with some friends tried to hang him after beating him , he hit wally Z upside the head at a practice for being a jerk, and now this


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Robert23</b>!
> The truth is KG is a racist. He gets upset when white guys score on him. Just ask Wally.


That explains why he hates Madsen, McHale, Flip Saunders and Fred Hoiberg.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Just another case of the black man keeping the white man down.

 

:grinning:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KG is a demented knucklehead who is way too tightly wound..have you ever heard his rants about going to war and bringing out the M-16's ,Uzis etc.....

Hes a punk....plain and simple....I just wish he would have thrown the puch at someone like Artest....He would have gotten the "Air Jordan" WWF special slam:yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.twincities.com/mld/twincities/sports/columnists/charley_walters/9548289.htm?1c



> Former University of Minnesota player Rick Rickert has shown the Timberwolves during summer workouts that he has NBA potential, and notwithstanding the sucker punch he received the other day from the Wolves' Kevin Garnett during a pickup game, still has a chance to make the team's roster. That will depend on whether the Wolves figure they can afford to keep a player who is still developing or whether they feel they need immediate help.
> 
> <b>The day after the 6-foot-10 former Duluth East star received seven stitches and a chipped tooth from Garnett, Rickert was back seeking another workout with the same players.</b> And he would have continued playing immediately after being punched except that he couldn't because of the bleeding the blow caused. <b>Rickert has gained extra respect from the Wolves for not pressing the issue.
> 
> Meanwhile, word is Garnett realizes he made a big mistake by losing his temper and doesn't consider it an issue.</b>


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The world has truly flipped upside down. 

When you hear people using Ron Artest as an example of a good guy and Kevin Garnett as a punk, I just have to wonder if I am living in bizarro world.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Meanwhile, word is Garnett realizes he made a big mistake by losing his temper and doesn't consider it an issue.


UUUUHHHHH..Yeah...i would guess its not a big issue to KG..he wasnt the one who got clipped in the jaw,chipped a tooth and needed 7 stitches....:no:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> When you hear people using Ron Artest as an example of a good guy and Kevin Garnett as a punk


LOL..It easy to throw a punch at a rookie when you are the franchise and the rook is trying to make the team..

I would respect KG's insanity if he would thake a swing at Mr demento himself,Ron Artest....I never implied Artest was anywheres near sane....

But he a tough mofo,as his airness found out


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Apparently, KG is the 2004 KW (Kermit Washington).

I hope "Kermit" taunts follow him from stadium to stadium this year.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

Didn't KG get smacked and did not retaliate last yr?


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ogbullzfan</b>!
> Didn't KG get smacked and did not retaliate last yr?


Yeah, by Peeler in a playoff game. Slight difference from the practice court and away from the public eye.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Bulls fans probably shouldn't be too hard on "punks" like Kevin Garnett, given that this summer the Bulls were courting another superstar whose off-the-court behavior makes Kevin Garnett look like a choirboy.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Give me a punk whom can play like Garnett or Jordan. No problem.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Bulls fans probably shouldn't be too hard on "punks" like Kevin Garnett, given that this summer the Bulls were courting another superstar whose off-the-court behavior makes Kevin Garnett look like a choirboy.


Garnett's responsible for his own behavior just like everyone else in this world. How one person behaves, or is perceived should have no bearing on the conduct of someone else. Garnett is Garnett. Bryant is Bryant. And Jordan is Jordan (another superstar with a history of physically abusing teammates, ie Perdue and Sellers, and staff). The actions of one person doesn't diminish what someone else does or earn them a contextual pass.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!And Jordan is Jordan (another superstar with a history of physically abusing teammates, ie Perdue and Sellers, and staff).


Source?

It's well documented that MJ *verbally* abused everyone. And punched Kerr in a practice for which he apologized.

I have read the Jordan Rules + Blood on the Horns and others but have never seen anything like what you are stating.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Source?
> ...


Believe it or don't...that's up to you.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> Believe it or don't...that's up to you.


Fine, I don't believe you on this one. It's not like MJ led an undocumeted life.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Garnett's responsible for his own behavior just like everyone else in this world. How one person behaves, or is perceived should have no bearing on the conduct of someone else. Garnett is Garnett. Bryant is Bryant. And Jordan is Jordan (another superstar with a history of physically abusing teammates, ie Perdue and Sellers, and staff). The actions of one person doesn't diminish what someone else does or earn them a contextual pass.


I am not advocating for a pass for anyone. I was just curious what earned Mr. Bryant a "contextual pass" during his courtship of the Bulls.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Fine, I don't believe you on this one. It's not like MJ led an undocumeted life.


What about his Family Expansion Pack?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Who cares?

Pretty crazy, yeah... but you know what, people with burning desire to be good at things lose their temper and get pissed off.

The truth is, the Bulls shouldn't (and I'm not sure they really do) give much of a **** about stuff like this.

You can still have a "team player" attitude and be a violent *****. Just ask any of hundreds of high school football coaches scattered across the nation. 

I think what the Bulls are seeking is not so much "good guys" who would never get in a fight or never commit a crime, but "submissive" guys, who think you shouldn't question authority. That's a simplification, of course, but I think it's somewhat close to the truth. You can be violent and submissive to authority at the same time. You can be a nice guy and not "buy in" to the rules at the same time.

The Bulls want guys who "buy in". Personally, I think that when the going gets tough, it's natural for people to question, and it's invetiable that if you put a bunch of pridful people in a no-win situation, they're going to stop buying in, but that's just me.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I think what the Bulls are seeking is not so much "good guys" who would never get in a fight or never commit a crime, but "submissive" guys, who think you shouldn't question authority. That's a simplification, of course, but I think it's somewhat close to the truth. You can be violent and submissive to authority at the same time. You can be a nice guy and not "buy in" to the rules at the same time.


Really?

Nocioni doesn't strike me as submissive. Neither does Ben Gordon or Chandler.

It's even a stretch with Hinrich and Deng.

Pax has gotten rid of guys without enough fight. Guys whose talent exceeded their persistance.

If he had gotten rid of Artest or Brad Miller, I could see your point. But that's the previous GM.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...


Well, it's a hypothesis at this point, but consider a guy like Allen Iverson. I've heard Pax on the radio saying he's not the Bulls "type" of guy.

Again, submissive might not be the best word, but it's the one that popped to mind.

You can't say Iverson doesn't have a lot of fight in him, for example. The problem is that he's not "submissive" to the team concept.

We'll see about Noicini and Gordon. I could be wrong, but I think the operative element is that they are aggressive "within the team concept" not aggressive per se.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Mike, I am not sure that Kobe Bryant has ever been accused of being "submissive to a team concept." In fact, we should probably stay away from using the words "Kobe Bryant" and "submissive" anywhere near each other.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Meanwhile, word is Garnett realizes he made a big mistake by losing his temper and doesn't consider it an issue.


Look, intense things happen on the court, and KG is a super intense guy, but you've got to appologize for hurting somebody like that, especially for no reason, especially to someone who has a chance to actually make your team and help your roster. I'd like to read not that KG "doesn't consider it an issue"  , but that he did his best to appologize in full to Rickert for what he realizes was a mistake.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Hey Mike, I am not sure that Kobe Bryant has ever been accused of being "submissive to a team concept." In fact, we should probably stay away from using the words "Kobe Bryant" and "submissive" anywhere near each other.


Very valid point... hey, I never said one idea would explain everything 

My guess is that they try to optimize on the "team concept" approach but would gladly make an exception if it got them a talent like Kobe (or Garnett for that matter).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

all KG did was assault another player , but it was a player his own size , at the very least garnett should apologize to him , put it behind him and lobby to get rickert on the team , he played well enough to get KG mad enough for such a thing , so its a small thing that rick makes the team he probably deserves it , the way he was apparently playing .

if this is such a big deal then why weren't more people up in airs about chapu nearly flipping marbury in the olympics with a very cheap shot ....do i hear the whisper of a double standard?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Source?
> ...


He also punched Luc Longley in the head in one of his first comeback practises 

That's two team mates that we know of he belted for no reason other than he was just being a bully


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> I am not advocating for a pass for anyone. I was just curious what earned Mr. Bryant a "contextual pass" during his courtship of the Bulls.


Apparently rooting skanks is OK .. its an NBA players right 

But you don't lay the smack down on your own 

Yo ?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

But hey .. I'd still have KG on my team 

So long as he submitted to anger management classes


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> He also punched Luc Longley in the head in one of his first comeback practises


Well, those Ausies can be plenty annoying at times.

Don't forget he also called Krause Crumbs.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, those Ausies can be plenty annoying at times.
> ...


And lest we forget Will Vanderbilt. I hear Will's still spending two afternoons a week on a psychiatrist's couch because of that.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> Here's what happened according to the Washington Post:
> 
> Rickert, 21, scored several times with the 6-foot-11 Garnett guarding him. *Several other players began to "tease" Garnett about being outplayed, according to a source.* When Rickert scored again, Garnett struck him without warning.
> ...


the only differance with those guys at the olympics is they hit back.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, those Ausies can be plenty annoying at times.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, those Ausies can be plenty annoying at times.
> ...


he also told krause after the bulls bus was slowed by traffic " this bus went alot faster yesterday without your fat *** on it".

respect for authority is not a MJJ strong suit


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, those Ausies can be plenty annoying at times.
> ...


he also told krause after the bulls bus was slowed by traffic and by hills, " this bus went alot faster yesterday without your fat *** on it".

respect for authority is not a MJJ strong suit


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> he also told krause after the bulls bus was slowed by traffic and by hills, " this bus went alot faster yesterday without your fat *** on it".
> ...


Holy *&$^%!:laugh:


----------

